# is this a tick



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

hello i need some advice please, i just rescue this little female ferret, she is extremely thin, i can feel all her bones, she has this mark on her face and i am not sure if it's a tick, can you please take a look and she what you think, also how do i get rid of a tick on a ferret.


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

hello can anyone help please.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I don't know anything about ferrets, but that's not a tick, looks like blistered skin actually. 
I'd get her/him to a vet


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

hi thank you for your reply. it's not a tick. i am going to give it a wash if i can get her to stay still, she has not had much handling by the looks of things and can try to nip if you, i will get some cat milk and try to clean it up and see what it is. i hope its not a growth of some sort, maybe that was another reason why they did not want her.


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

hello thank you for responding. its not a tick. i am going to get some cat milk and try to wash it and get a closer look at it. shes not been handled much and can try to nip. i am wondering if this is another reason they got rid of her, thinking it might be a growth of some sort.


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

ok gave this a wash and i am really not sure what this is, it doesn't seem to bother her, she not rubbing it or scratching it. she is also cover in fleas.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Poor thing, can't you get her to a vet? That could be infected, and it's awfully close to her sinuses and eye, I'd want it looked at.


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

yes i think that will have to be the next option, really cross with the lady at work for handing over a ferret that has something wrong with her, i only took it on as she was desperate to get rid as her dad could no longer look after it, my hubby is not at all pleased.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

How is she now? 

Poor girl, it's best for her that they've passed her on rather than her being stuck uncared for.


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

she is such a sweet ferret gaining lots of lovely weight, can't feel her ribs or back bone now. face is getting better, still not sure what it is, but the area around the bump is clearing up slowly. more black is coming away.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Why not just take her to the vet and stop guessing about it? It looks very nasty still and can't be nice for her, and she's already been through so much neglect, with no fault to you. Just get her in for proper treatment so she can start healing.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I've not seen a wound like that with black coming out, it's not normal at all, needs to be properly cleaned out and checked by a vet and she'll be prescribed antibiotics. She really does need to go the vets and then she can properly start recovering.


----------



## meg2 (Oct 25, 2011)

sorry i have not been on for a while, the results came back a cancerous tumour, so we have had Snowy put to sleep, she was such a sweet ferret who had gone through so much, i was hoping to have many years with her making her life happy.


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that, at least you were able to end any suffering and give her peace.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh I'm so sorry  Glad you were able to help her at least.


----------

